# Cooling Coat/ vest for dogs



## Brian Courser (Feb 10, 2010)

Has anybody had any experience with this product? it is a cooling Coat

http://www.gundogsupply.com/hurtta-cooling-coat.html?source=html-email&publish=1337630764


----------



## bdogbud (Feb 21, 2012)

I was gonna ask the same question when I received the email on it from gun dog supply.if it does what they say it might be the next best thing


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

IMO these are the best. More expensive, but the best.

http://coolzonedog.com/index.html


----------

